# Apple Mail ne veut plus s'ouvrir



## cleopatre001 (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour 

Depuis la dernière MAJ mac OS 10.6.6. mon Apple Mail ne veut plus s'ouvrir. 
Voici le message d'erreur :

_Impossible d'utiliser cette version de Mail avec cette version de MAc oS X 
Tentative d'ouverture de la version 4.3. (1081/1082) de Mail sur : 
/applications/Mail.app
Cela n'est pas possible avec cette version de MAc OS X. Essayez d'ouvrir la version Mail située dans le dossier Applications de votre ordinateur._

Bien évidemment, j'ai suivi les instructions mais sans succès. 
La question est : suis-je obligée de réinstaller mon système ?
Ou bien est-il possible de procéder autrement (MAJ Apple Mail uniquement quelque part...)

Merci de m'apporter votre aide, j'ai 10 adresses mail de mon entreprise et perso qui m'attendent.... et tout mon historique que je ne peux pas consulter...

Cleo


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## subsole (25 Janvier 2011)

cleopatre001 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Depuis la dernière MAJ mac OS 10.6.6. mon Apple Mail ne veut plus s'ouvrir.
> Voici le message d'erreur :
> ...


Bonjour, 
Tente de faire une MàJ combo  => Mac OS X 10.6.6 Combo Update


----------



## cleopatre001 (27 Janvier 2011)

bonsoir, 
merci pour votre proposition mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. 
dois-je résoudre à réinstaller le système ?

merci


----------



## Wildhorse (14 Février 2011)

Bonsoir,

Même problème que toi, j'ai contacté l'assistance apple, ils doivent me rappeler... sous 48h !!
Pendant ce temps là, je dois prendre des vacances visiblement...

Merci de faire passer l'info si qq la trouve...


----------



## Larme (15 Février 2011)

C'est bizarre... Normalement, cette erreur intervient quand on a déplacé le Mail.app ailleurs et qu'on essaye de le relancer alors qu'une mise à jour de l'OS, révisant Mail a été réalisée entre temps...
Donc, en théorie, en repartant depuis /Application/Mail.app, ça devrait fonctionner...


----------



## trypsine (17 Février 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème, vous avez réussi à le résoudre ?!


----------

